# Prayers please.! My Lab chews my Wife's covette !!!??



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*:help::help:Well he or me are not dead yet, BUT----maybe any minute. I was awaken last night from my lab (Buddy) barking. He wanted outside the house. So, I let him out to join the other 3 labs. (We have a fenced yard and Garage and carport within.) I went back to bed. About 4am I let him back inside, notice he was excited and breathing hard. ------ Long story shortened, just afew minutes ago my wife calls me outside to show me what Buddy had done.--- He chewed her '07 corvette convertable. Unbelievable, the fenders all, the hood @ the windshield. Mud prints all over. He didn't damage the top. Buddy will be two in oct. and me 58 in Jan.----MAYBE---?. My wife had just forgiving him for knocking over her lovebird cage and killing it 2 months ago. :help:*


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

This thread is worthless without pictures....

And please don't kill the dog, he doesn't know it's a Corvette...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow. I hate to ask, but .......pics? That dog would be done!

What are ya going to do with him/you?


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

New thread should read....

"Need home for husband".... will throw in chewed up corvette. LOL!!!


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

tough call but the dog must learn i used a shovel he caught on quick.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

My lab is 11 and just grew out of the puppy stage last week. Brother I feel your pain. No really I do.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

All the Best, I know


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Better start by taking momma out to dinner tonight!


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Brother than sucks and is precisely the reason I have only owned 1 lab in my life and never again. They might be great dogs later in life but those **** things are dense headed and chewing machines.

keep your head below the line of fire.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Man, that is a predicament. I'm afraid to weigh in, but I'd like to know the final outcome. I can't imagine any result or compensation that is not acceptable..

Andrew


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures....
> 
> And please don't kill the dog, he doesn't know it's a Corvette...


 Pics are on the way and I'm not killing him or giving him up (he was after something, snake,rat,???) but --- we both might have to move. The good news is We have a $50.00 deductable w/ State Farm and they said getter done.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Lab/Goat mix!


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! I'm speechless! At least he had good tastes. Sorry for your troubles man. That stinks. Just remember, you gotta love a lab. I know I do. I have 2 of em and want another one.


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*pics*


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Rut-roh........


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

There are some things that even prayer cannot fix......


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*more pics*


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Sounds like time for a new vette.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...that is ONE guilty look on that dawg's face....LMAO


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*the date on the camera is wrong*

the date is 09-14-10


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

reeltime1 said:


> *Buddy will be two in oct. and me 58 in Jan.*


I'm not a doctor, but the prognosis isn't good for either of ya. Sorry guys...neither of ya are going to make it much longer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a dog do that to a new car once. Turned out he was after a snake. He never did anything like that again.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Do they calm down if they get neuterd?


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Might be time to neuter the dog before the wife does it to you.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I feel for you. A few weeks ago I got a new cell phone only to wake up and see my pup had eatin it over night. It wasn't cheap but I couldn't imagine a vette. ouch!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I bet he chased a cat, **** or possum under the car and was trying to get it.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

That dog does not like that car for some reason...seriously, you need to spend more time with the dog.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang thats bad, I've put up with a lot from our animals but that is a whole other level.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Them Texas Pins Stripes look great, give him a treat!!!LOL


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Dog Gone . . . wg


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The real question is, did the dog successfully deliver to hand? If so, who cares?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Hmm...that lab's a Ford dog.



TH


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> New thread should read....
> 
> "Need home for husband".... will throw in chewed up corvette. LOL!!!


hahahah thats pretty good


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

I hope it comes out well for you and your lab!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Turn the tables. The dog smelled where a strange male had been in the car. He was just protecting his master's interest. Demand she come clean!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

A real lab pup would have been through that ragtop in seconds....count yourself and him lucky.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I once heard a story about one of the best k-9 trainers that trained police k-9 in texas .. he was bit by a dog ...well it was rumored he chocked the dog to death ... called the LT. told them to send him another dog .......


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

reeltime1 said:


> *He chewed her '07 corvette convertable.*


Bet that left a Bad Taste in his mouth,...:rotfl:


----------



## cfish (May 21, 2008)

As much as I love labs that is why I do not do lab puppies any more. I lost a brand new couch to one once. If he is not neutered yet i would do that as soon as possible.
( before the wife does it to you...lol ). Good luck.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

how did your insurance adjuster handle this ???


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

cheap chew toy for the dog.lmfao. look at that dogs face. i didn't do it, i didn't do it


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

capt.sandbar said:


> New thread should read....
> 
> "Need home for husband".... will throw in chewed up corvette. LOL!!!


More like "New husband needed" (please include photos of your Corvette)


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Dead dog!! and husband


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

He said he didnt like the vet and you didnt listen did you? bet the guys at tran can re-fiberglass that hood. Tell them to use the svt glass because it will make it faster. 
Sorry. That sucks man.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Might as well face it - you're both dead meat.


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya know, a good dog is hard to come by, but.........., just sayin!!!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

It's just a car. My wife crunched my Vette when we were still dating. That's what insurance is for. The hangydowny things in your dog's picture may be in jeapordy. Just sayin'sad2sm. You may wanna go check the feeders at the lease too.:cop: Good luck nonetheless 

H/U


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Natural Disaster I'm sure!!!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

*Look at first pic of dog...*



cfish said:


> As much as I love labs that is why I do not do lab puppies any more. I lost a brand new couch to one once. If he is not neutered yet i would do that as soon as possible.
> ( before the wife does it to you...lol ). Good luck.


If you can't tell that he is not neutered you might be blind or need a biology lesson. Hard to miss.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures....
> 
> And please don't kill the dog, he doesn't know it's a Corvette...


X2..right!


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

X#3


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

The look on the dog's face says he knows he done wrong and he feels really bad for what Momma is going to do to you for letting him outside.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Maybe he ain't happy with that "Mr T" collar????


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok, First off, is the Dog ok from chewing and possibly swallowing all that Fiberglass, Rubber, and plastic!!!:rotfl: Poor, Poor, Puppy!!! You might want to feed that poor dog occasionally!!! Jeeeezzzzeeee!!!


When the adjuster arrives tell him it was vandals!!! Then when he asks about all the paw prints tell him that you suspect the Vandals were blind and that those were their Seeing Eye dogs prints!!! Those Blind Vandals and their Seeing Eye Dogs can be vicious and sneeky!!! Darn, those Blind guys!!!!


Ohhh, By the way, Prayers on the way up!!! For you and the Pup!!!


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Insurance should take care of the Vette.
A good dog is hard to replace.
A good wife understands a good man and a good dog are better than any car!


----------



## canam502 (Apr 28, 2010)

*lab vs vette*

that'll buff out lol


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

might wanna make an investment in this stuff.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Something that can be fixed simply by throwing a little money at it really isn't a problem at all from what I've discovered.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

What good looking pup. He might of been telling you something?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bacon, bacon, bacon,......corvette...so good, dogs don't know it's not bacon......IT'S BACON!


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Crazy stuff. Not gonna lie, I laughed hard, sorry brother. Judging from the pics, might be about time to get him cut and see if that makes him tone it down a notch.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

It must have been his favorite flavor !


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Crazy stuff. Not gonna lie, I laughed hard, sorry brother. Judging from the pics, might be about time to get him cut and see if that makes him tone it down a notch.


Get him cut and let the wife do it, must have been a cat or possum that ran up under the hood surely not the dogs fault.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

looks like he got that golf cart seat also....

i'll be willing to bet he's on a supervised outside plan now.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

That wouldn't happen again.


----------



## dalaka (Jun 25, 2009)

Feel for you bro! Hope it all works out! If it helps, my dad has an awesome tool-kit?!?

How times have changed..........if this would have happened when I was a kid, the dog would have been gone this morning. Remember losing my favorite pup for chasing (not even catching) chickens........useless banty chickens at that! But then again.....that's back when dogs were free....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

:rotfl:


canam502 said:


> that'll buff out lol


:rotfl:
duct tape will take care of the rest.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Why is the wife driving a 'vette and ur in a golf cart?? The dog's tellin' u to butch up nancy. LOL sorry 'bout the car.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

What color is the vette?


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

LDS said:


> That wouldn't happen again.


To be more specific...Me and the dog would be six feet under.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

Dog Pound if you ask me!! my .02


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like he was after something in/under the car; a cat, raccoon, or possum. If he just wanted to chew on the car, the top would be history, too.

I've had a Rot, rip out the tail light wiring on my motorhome, while trying to get to a squirrel. I found out the squirrel was building a nest on top of the engine.

Then our cat got a broken leg and a scalped tail from sleeping on my 97 Dodge engine. The fanbelt got him when I started the engine, didn't know he was there.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Holy Cow Red........Prayers sent dude.

Tight Knot


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

There is at least one bright note. My lab ate a hole in the couch and my wife was steaming mad. But now that she saw that pic, it dosent seem nearly as bad!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Should of bought a ford.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Rub his nose in it while calmly saying "no", he will never do it again


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

There aren't enough roses on the WHOLE planet.......


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Good reason to get her a 2011


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

What's the big deal? That's just down right funny! You got insurance, your dog was protecting your investment during the wee hours of the morning. Write a book!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, heck.... it's just a Chevrolet. I think it adds some character to it.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

PasadenaMan said:


> Do they calm down if they get neuterd?


 The dog or the husband?? I'm thinkin if something isn't done with the dog, the husband will be... ouch!!!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Maybe you can get some government assistance? You're a FIDO victim!!!!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

That sucks but that pooch would've found a new home or the Pearly Gates before mama woke up.


----------



## USMCBay (May 4, 2006)

It's too late - but the Video "Water Dog" is awesome and will make a Fine Dog if you do what it says... You've got to start training @ 6wks though and get their attention from the beginning. Once you train them that way they'll be educated dogs which I think make calculated decisions. I can't explain that but the dogs character will back the statement up... 

Maybe she was just the smartest dog in the world... Ha ha... 

Here's my Runt - Macey Girl... God Rest her soul!!!!


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

I for one would make darn sure that the rental or loaner car the wife has to drive while her Vette is in the body shop is as nice or nicer then her Vette.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Whatever you do dont give the dog to 24buds... between the two of em nothing would be safe. Did u eat it yet??

C


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Gee, it ain't that bigga a deal, its only a corvette*

AKA, plastic bathtub. Now, if it were a Porsche, you and the dog coulb be in real trouble.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Die Terrorists Die said:


> What's the big deal? That's just down right funny! You got insurance, your dog was protecting your investment during the wee hours of the morning. Write a book!


Will the insurance company really believe that story???? hahaha


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Was the car locked?? I came home one day and the trim around one of my bedroom doors was chewed off the frame..my german shephard was in the room and had chewed the mini blinds all to pieces...I almost lost it...then I saw the window screen off of the window where somebody tried to break in! Maybe somebody was out by the car, jumped inside when the dog came out .. and he was trying to get to 'em...just sayin' (trying to create a defense for the lab


----------



## MaiChip (Jul 5, 2006)

I bet your dog kept what ever was trying to get into her pretty vette out!!! I say good job puppy.

Right before I beat the living tar out of him...


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Ive known Buddy since rickey got him stubborn dog like owner lol. See ya tomorrow rickey had,to make fun of ya. 

Mexican by birth, Texan by choice!


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*up-date*

*Well' since the lil Mescun brought it up, I thought I'd give you an update. Corvette was fixed $9700.00 later, insurance (State Farm) was no questions asked (maybe a few chuckles) I think at Westside Chevy they probably still laughing. sad3sm Buddy's been nuettered, but still dragging stuff out in yard and digging and poked with a cattle prod by the wife because he was caught sunning on the vette with a new cover on it. :smile:She still loves him. He is FAMILY!!! house priviliges and all. Hell of a dog.!!! Oh and I've got a hell of a woman!!! ---for the moment. Sit Buddy-- stay-- be good --calm down!!!*


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Great news. You have your dog and your woman. All is well in the world.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

good for buddy. LMAO!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

reeltime1 said:


> *Well' since the lil Mescun brought it up, I thought I'd give you an update. Corvette was fixed $9700.00 later, insurance (State Farm) was no questions asked (maybe a few chuckles) I think at Westside Chevy they probably still laughing. sad3sm Buddy's been nuettered, but still dragging stuff out in yard and digging and poked with a cattle prod by the wife because he was caught sunning on the vette with a new cover on it. :smile:She still loves him. He is FAMILY!!! house priviliges and all. Hell of a dog.!!! Oh and I've got a hell of a woman!!! ---for the moment. Sit Buddy-- stay-- be good --calm down!!!*


that would make a good commercial for state farm, also my insurer of choice. our dogs are like our kids, and lord knows we put up with a lot of "stuff" from them!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

OH MY!!! glad everything worked out. The little guy in my avatar chewed most furniture in the house and ate the fireplace twice before the age of three. Your almost out of puppy stage. Good luck bub....


----------



## saltup83 (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess there is really only 1 thing to say and that is.....GOOD LUCK! LOL


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Now is the time to downsize*

Since the 'Vette has been repaired - - - get rid of it. Buy a boat! Take your dog out on the boat.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've had numerous dobermans in my life, but we had one in the early 80's that liked to destroy shoes. The vet that we had at the time that was in his 80's & he had something like 26 dobies over his lifetime. He told us how to handle this 'problem'...

He asked me what my favorite food was & I told him it was steak. Doc then asked if I ever had so much steak in my mouth at one time that I couldn't chew & swallow it.... I told him "No" I hadn't. He then asked if steak would still be my favorite food if he crammed steak in my mouth & duct taped my jaws shut for 8 - 12 hours. I laughed & said "probably not". He then took the chewed up boot that I had showed him, shoved it as far into the dogs mough as he could & taped his jaws closed. He said to leave the dog like that for the day, which I did. That dog never touched shoes or boots again. True story, BTW.

Try it with a piece of the car.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> I've had numerous dobermans in my life, but we had one in the early 80's that liked to destroy shoes. The vet that we had at the time that was in his 80's & he had something like 26 dobies over his lifetime. He told us how to handle this 'problem'...
> 
> He asked me what my favorite food was & I told him it was steak. Doc then asked if I ever had so much steak in my mouth at one time that I couldn't chew & swallow it.... I told him "No" I hadn't. He then asked if steak would still be my favorite food if he crammed steak in my mouth & duct taped my jaws shut for 8 - 12 hours. I laughed & said "probably not". He then took the chewed up boot that I had showed him, shoved it as far into the dogs mough as he could & taped his jaws closed. He said to leave the dog like that for the day, which I did. That dog never touched shoes or boots again. True story, BTW.
> 
> Try it with a piece of the car.


LOL...did that with my lab, except his fetich was my socks...i used some string to tie his mouth shut, left him like that for a couple of hours, even took pics, he wasn't happy at all....entire time he would walk right next to me, when i stopped he stopped and would just look at me. the looks on his face were priceless....hasn't touched our socks since then.

now if i could just keep him from sneaking tortillas from the kitchen counter! LOL


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Holy Smoke. I've got an extra bedroom if you need a place to stay for a while.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Look here the real story it was a vicious mountain lion that tore the corvette up.As a dog lawyer hired for Buddy Iam saying was there any eye witness to this it sure looks like a lion lol.I guess Buddy will be liveing in matagorda for now on huh.I hope she goes easy on ya now is a good time to fake an injury.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I see the Problem.. Hes Has his JUnk.. BAD DAD
ya should fix him now before he gets worse


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I just had to revive this fine thread, it makes me bust out in laughter!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

There was another thread about sending the wife out for training. Pretty sure this is what u need.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

I haven't seen Buddy in a while or reeltime. He's the one that got me hooked on 2cool. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

My first time to see it. 

I had a buddy with some fancy dancy $60,000 car and had the same thing happen. Only they (he had two labs) chewed off bumpers and fenders and windshield wipers. A LOT more damage. Plus all the claw scrapes.

Like someone said, back in the old days, dogs were not "people". They were dealt with much more harshly!! 

Labs are the most loyal, loveable, hardheaded, hard working (retrieving), dogs in the world.....but they will chew a hole through the great wall of China! Dad had one that actually ate a block of concrete about the size of a small watermelon, over a couple of weeks!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------

